# Can any of these desktop run fortnite without any issues



## Smithy2696 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello , I am wanting to buy a desktop as for casual use and to play some fortnite on. I was wondering if you could tell me if either of these two desktops will be good for fortnite. 

Acer aspire C22-720 21.5 inch pentium 4gb 1tb all in one PC.

Acer aspire XC-330 AMD A6 4GB 1Tb bundle


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Dupe: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-enough-to-run-fortnite.1214628/#post-9531539


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing dup. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

